# Who loves caves?



## Retired & Loving It! (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 26, 2022)

I would like to cave dive.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 26, 2022)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> Who loves caves?


I do, but isn't this a duplicate post?

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/indiana-cave-trail.69279/#post-2031211


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Apr 1, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I do, but isn't this a duplicate post?
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/indiana-cave-trail.69279/#post-2031211


That’s weird! We only posted this video once. We did post the other videos on Indiana Cave Trails though which are different caves.


----------

